
Huawei reveals HarmonyOS, its alternative to Android - reddotX
https://www.engadget.com/2019/08/09/huawei-harmony-os-hongmeng-android/
======
raiyu
What is a mobile OS that is doomed to fail? Alex

------
chovy
Complete with spyware!

~~~
snvzz
Source?

